# Grenville this weekend



## ont.deerhunter (Mar 26, 2004)

*Help setting out targets*

Any help setting up targets would be greatly appreciated. We will be settiing out targets Saturday starting at 10:00 am at the Grenville fish and game club. thanks Paul.


----------



## GWN_Nuge (Oct 1, 2004)

Thanks for the update Paul, looking forward to Sunday!

Shoot 'em straight


----------



## jeronimo (Mar 4, 2005)

will the shoot still be on if it rains a little ?


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*challenge*

It used to be on if it rained alot.....good shooting everybody... I thought I was the only one made of sugar... lol lol ...thats what they say anyways....


----------



## crk (Jul 12, 2005)

Thats just great...Now I need to get a 53 yard pin for my sight on short notice...Damn I'll need it in green as well...Thats just lovely lol.


----------



## Baldini (Mar 7, 2005)

Sorry Charles, I just sold our last 53 yard green pin. We do still have a couple green 56 yard pins. You could just pretend you were shooting him a little lower than the chest...


----------



## 3--d (Feb 15, 2005)

*Ground hog*

A 53 YRD GROUND HOG !!!!!!!. Does that mean your shorting it up this year????
What a piece of cake shot...

Well you might as well bury that little cat further and darker in the wood then..:shade: LOL


Andy

:darkbeer:


----------



## Justin82 (Mar 12, 2009)

il be there Sat morning to help... have a few ideas to make things a little more "interesting" than last year


----------



## ont.deerhunter (Mar 26, 2004)

*set up time change*

Due to previous commitments of members we have decided to start setting up targets at 9:00am instead of 10:00am, Hope to be done around noon any and all help would be appreciated. thanks Paul


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Justin82 said:


> il be there Sat morning to help... have a few ideas to make things a little more "interesting" than last year


I really don't have any say in this matter ,because I won't be there to help but,this a a sport that you don't want to push people away from.Just set them up so that everybody has fun and doesn't lose a bunch of arrows.The last 2 courses were set up excellent in the Seaway Challenge.Lets keep it that way.


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

*Good point danny*

We sometimes can mess up being some of the better shooters and miss target. A 45+ ground hog to me is fun and a definate make or break shot.

But for the masses that could be what turns them away, the numbers are great again this year and the whole purpose of why the seaway was developed buy the locals was to grow the sport localy so there was a futre in it, and a future for the local club. Just ask Buzz Lightyear?:mg:

I'm with Danny make it challenging not extreme, Extreme is for shoot night with the Guys and gals if they come out!
In any event i'll be there with the other two stooges and plan to make it to the rest of them rain shine fast or slow HR

Paul I'm sure you'll put together a great coarse as always.
See ya Sunday :darkbeer:
Cant say what Picton was like but at Nappanee the part i shot better was not the part 3--D and i setup
Tink


----------



## YoGGi (Nov 25, 2005)

DODGE-3D said:


> I really don't have any say in this matter ,because I won't be there to help but,this a a sport that you don't want to push people away from.Just set them up so that everybody has fun and doesn't lose a bunch of arrows.The last 2 courses were set up excellent in the Seaway Challenge.Lets keep it that way.


Danny,
You want it easy so you can have high score again.
:darkbeer: buddy
Let the professional arrow hounds do their job.
Just kidding ya'll.


----------



## ont.deerhunter (Mar 26, 2004)

*target placement*

The only targets that will be set up different from last year will be the traditionals. We overlooked the placement of their stakes and gave them a max of 15 yds all day. I had a request for some more challenging shots from a few of the traditional guys and we aim to please. There will be nothing crazy and will try to keep,the small critters at reasonable distances. Hope to see you all there. Paul


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*way out there*

put the trad stuff way out there lol lol


----------



## Justin82 (Mar 12, 2009)

DODGE-3D said:


> I really don't have any say in this matter ,because I won't be there to help but,this a a sport that you don't want to push people away from.Just set them up so that everybody has fun and doesn't lose a bunch of arrows.The last 2 courses were set up excellent in the Seaway Challenge.Lets keep it that way.


def agree with you on that one, just thought we would trim for some in between the trees shots, didnt mean to sound like i wanted it to be harder or longer shots(im just happy not to lose arrows at my skill level) Paul has it set out just perfect:shade:its all ready to go hope to see tons of people show up


----------



## ont.deerhunter (Mar 26, 2004)

*course*

The course looks pretty good! Not nearly as wet as I had expected, I set the course in work boots today. Some of the shooting lanes will need rubber boots after a few shooters have traveled up and back to pull arrows. Over all not bad. Looks as good as any and I think the little critters at the closer distances may be the more challenging shots.Nothing to extreme for sure.I even replaced a 46 yd ground hog for a larger animal. Somebody (Angel) was not being very nice.LOL. Hope to see you all there! Put em in the middle and have fun guys. Paul:darkbeer:


----------



## jeronimo (Mar 4, 2005)

one of the nicest and best organised tournaments i have ever shot ! i will definitly shoot there again . :darkbeer:


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

*Thanks to the peeps at Grenville*

Fun as always 
I shot so well tooukey:
Thanks to everyone that made the shoot happen and what a great day 


Tinker


----------



## Xslayer (Feb 10, 2003)

WOW what a great day, a huge turn out (from what I saw) and: EXCELLENT course!

Had a super time.

Thanks to a great club and all those that made it possible for the rest of us, I will drive to any shoots you guys have anytime.

For those who have not been to a Grenville shoot, it is a to do for sure. thumbs_up:thumbs_up

Thanks again!

Bruce Malmberg


----------



## ont.deerhunter (Mar 26, 2004)

*Thanks*

Thanks for all the positve feedback. The Grenville fish and game club is second to none when it comes to support for archery. They do not do anything in a small way. Those that were there can see the time and money they are spending for all of us to have a great archery course. According to the club members the course will eventually be wheel chair accessable. The long range plan is for a crushed stone walk way around the 2 mile course.It has come such a long way already! We were using argos to get around last spring when we started cutting trees for the new course. The club is always buying new targets and when ever they purchase a new target they buy a spare vital section. This club is committing to the future of the sport we all love. Please keep up the support by coming to there events! They are even beginning to break ground for a new building which I beleive will be 60'x90'. I am not sure of all the details but I hear possibilities of an indoor archery range! I just help Angel with the archery shoots and have not become a member myself(will be this week). I would certainly encourage anyone else in the area to join as well. We need clubs like this for the future of archery and other similar shooting sports. Once again thanks for the support and hope to see you at the next event. Paul:darkbeer:


----------



## Justin82 (Mar 12, 2009)

it was a great shoot!

also wanted to add an indoor range on site is in the works! hoping to get the building completed by fall(crossing fingers) for winter league

if enough interest is shown im sure it would push it along a little quicker...we are also looking for help if anyone has the spare time over the summer.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*special kudos*

SPECIAL KUDOS TO PAUL SHIPCLARK a non member ... wow what a trooper to put as much energy into helping a club out.. way to go Paul.. a pillar in the community for sure....my hats off to you... of course ANGEL and the REST OF VOLUNTEERS do an excellent job for sure....


----------



## Wildred (Feb 8, 2006)

*overall great job*

I really enjoyed this course it was a challeging course for us trad guys but the targets were all excellent quality, the walking paths were dry, I can't believe all the crushed stone put in and the people were well organized and friendly. It was my worst score so far so but I consider it my best challenge, look forward to next year.


----------

